# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Διαταραχή πανικού και εργασία

## ge0rge

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μετά από ένα πολύ χαλαρό και ξεγνοιαστο διήμερο με έπιασαν πάλι τα δικά μου (κενά στο στήθος, θολούρες, δυσφορία, ανησυχεια κοκ.) Επειδή τα συμπτώματα με πιάνουν πάντα απόγευμα προς βράδυ και πάντα στην δουλειά (όχι πως στο σπίτι είμαι καλύτερα)σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που σκέφτηκα να παρατήσω την δουλειά. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορεί να γίνει οπότε αν κάποιος μπορεί να δώσει κάποια συμβουλή η να πει κάτι που κάνει ο ίδιος αν και εφόσον βρίσκεται στην ίδια μοίρα...

----------


## kounelaki1

Τι δουλειά κάνεις!?

----------


## pavlosla

μη παρατησεις τη δουλεια
και εγω δεν τη πολυ παλευω

----------


## DOMINO

δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι αμα βρεις αλλη δουλεια θα εισαι καλυτερα??? ή σε οποιαδηποτε δουλεια???

----------


## ge0rge

> Τι δουλειά κάνεις!?


Δουλεύω πωλητής σε κατάστημα το οποίο συνήθως είναι γεμάτο κόσμο

----------


## ge0rge

> δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι αμα βρεις αλλη δουλεια θα εισαι καλυτερα??? ή σε οποιαδηποτε δουλεια???


Όχι δεν εννοώ να βρω άλλη δουλειά. Εννοώ να τα παρατήσω εντελώς. Μάλλον με έχει πιάσει και αγοροφοβια, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## ge0rge

> μη παρατησεις τη δουλεια
> και εγω δεν τη πολυ παλευω


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ αν και θέλω πολύ. Μόνο εγώ δουλεύω στο σπίτι και είναι αδύνατο να σταματήσω. Μόνο εγώ ξέρω τι περνάω για να κρατήσω την δουλειά. Όταν έχει πολύ κόσμο πέρα από όλα τ άλλα έχω και έντονη τάση για λυποθυμια

----------


## kounelaki1

Δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεις άλλη δουλειά. .. Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει λίγο να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου μέχρι να συνηθίσεις. .. μην απελπιζεσαι... και εγω το παθαίνω και δουλεύω σε σουπερ μάρκετ... καθημερινά πολύς κοσμος... αλλά ευτυχώς κινούμαι στο χώρο και ηρεμω... μην μένεις σε ένα σημείο περητριγυρισμενος... να κινησε... να απόμακρυνεσαι όταν έχεις ευκαιρία έστω για λίγο...

----------


## elis

Ηρεμιστικά αντικαταθλιπτικά αλκοόλ τσιγάρο κ συμπληρώματα διατροφής αυτά σου κάνουν διάλεξε τι θες κ γυμναστική κ διατροφή άμα δε βαριέσαι αυτές είναι οι λύσεις για να συνεχίσεις

----------


## ge0rge

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ αν και θέλω πολύ. Μόνο εγώ δουλεύω στο σπίτι και είναι αδύνατο να σταματήσω. Μόνο εγώ ξέρω τι περνάω για να κρατήσω την δουλειά. Όταν έχει πολύ κόσμο πέρα από όλα τ άλλα έχω και έντονη τάση για λυποθυμια


Και εγώ σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Εχθές το βράδυ παράτησα το πόστο μου που ήταν γεμάτο κόσμο και βγήκα στον δρόμο κάνοντας βόλτες πάνω κάτω προσπαθώντας να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν περνάω έμφραγμα.

----------


## ge0rge

> Δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεις άλλη δουλειά. .. Εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει λίγο να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου μέχρι να συνηθίσεις. .. μην απελπιζεσαι... και εγω το παθαίνω και δουλεύω σε σουπερ μάρκετ... καθημερινά πολύς κοσμος... αλλά ευτυχώς κινούμαι στο χώρο και ηρεμω... μην μένεις σε ένα σημείο περητριγυρισμενος... να κινησε... να απόμακρυνεσαι όταν έχεις ευκαιρία έστω για λίγο...


Και εγώ σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Εχθές το βράδυ παράτησα το πόστο μου που ήταν γεμάτο κόσμο και βγήκα στον δρόμο κάνοντας βόλτες πάνω κάτω προσπαθώντας να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν περνάω έμφραγμα.

----------


## kounelaki1

Σήμερα το πρωί δεν ήμουν καλα.. ζαλιζομουν και πήγα και έκατσα στο δωμάτιο που έχουμε τα πράγματα μας... έρχεται ο διευθυντής να μετρήσει κάτι λεφτα... και μου λέει "με ενοχλείς εδω"... Ούτε που τους νοιάζει και να πεθαίνεις δίπλα τους... καλα έκανες και βγήκες εξω... ειναι κωλοδουλειά. ..

----------


## ge0rge

Ναι, άστα να πάνε. Απρόσωπη δουλειά εντελώς. Σε αντικαθιστουν για πλάκα. Θέλεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ όταν σε "πιάνει" τι νιώθεις ακριβώς;

----------


## ge0rge

> Σήμερα το πρωί δεν ήμουν καλα.. ζαλιζομουν και πήγα και έκατσα στο δωμάτιο που έχουμε τα πράγματα μας... έρχεται ο διευθυντής να μετρήσει κάτι λεφτα... και μου λέει "με ενοχλείς εδω"... Ούτε που τους νοιάζει και να πεθαίνεις δίπλα τους... καλα έκανες και βγήκες εξω... ειναι κωλοδουλειά. ..


Ναι, άστα να πάνε. Απρόσωπη δουλειά εντελώς. Σε αντικαθιστουν για πλάκα. Θέλεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ όταν σε "πιάνει" τι νιώθεις ακριβώς;

----------


## kounelaki1

Εγώ νιώθω ταχυκαρδία. .. Νομίζω ότι θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα. .. ζεσταινομαι... και νιώθω οτι χανομαι... ιδρωνω... νομιζω ότι πρέπει να πάω κάπου να κάτσω γιατί θα μαυρίσουν όλα και θα πέσω κάτω. ..

----------


## DOMINO

[ βγήκα στον δρόμο κάνοντας βόλτες πάνω κάτω προσπαθώντας να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν περνάω έμφραγμα.[/QUOTE]
αυτο παθαινω κι εγω σαν εμφραγμα μαλλον ταχυκαρδια αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να το σκεφτω εκεινη την ωρα και να πω δηλαδη στον εαυτο μου ...δεν παθαινεις ...δεν παθαινεις

----------


## DOMINO

ποση ωρα κραταει αυτην η ταχυκαρδια σε εσας??? εχετε δοκιμασει να μεινετε στο ιδιο μερος οπως λενε πολλοι και να περιμενετε να περασει???
εχετε επιβαλλει στον εαυτο σας να ηρεμησει?? τα καταφερατε???

----------


## kounelaki1

> [ βγήκα στον δρόμο κάνοντας βόλτες πάνω κάτω προσπαθώντας να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν περνάω έμφραγμα.


αυτο παθαινω κι εγω σαν εμφραγμα μαλλον ταχυκαρδια αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να το σκεφτω εκεινη την ωρα και να πω δηλαδη στον εαυτο μου ...δεν παθαινεις ...δεν παθαινεις[/QUOTE]
καταλαβαίνω! !! τι πόστο έχεις?

----------


## ge0rge

> αυτο παθαινω κι εγω σαν εμφραγμα μαλλον ταχυκαρδια αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να το σκεφτω εκεινη την ωρα και να πω δηλαδη στον εαυτο μου ...δεν παθαινεις ...δεν παθαινεις


καταλαβαίνω! !! τι πόστο έχεις?[/QUOTE]
Στο μαναβηκο είμαι. Με πιάνει ένα πράγμα σαν να μην ζω ότι συμβαίνει αλλά να το βλέπω από μακριά. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Η ταχυπαλμια με κρατάει αρκετή ώρα. Έχω και αίσθημα παλμών και κάτι κενά στο στήθος λες και δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα μέσα εκεί. Έχω τρέμουλο και πολύ κόπωση και δυσφορία στον θώρακα. Για έναν εντελώς περίεργο λόγο όλα αυτά είναι έντονα τα απογεύματα ενώ τα πρωινά είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα.

----------


## kounelaki1

Ακριβώς τα ίδια παθαίνουμε. ... τουλάχιστον εσυ είσαι μπροστά στην εξοδο... και ίσως με τον καιρό να συνηθίσεις. .. δεν ξέρω και πόσο καιρό δουλεύεις εκεί. ... Εγώ το παθαίνω συνήθως όταν έχω ταμείο και έχει πολύ κόσμο. ... πολλές φορές με έχουν ρωτήσει πελάτισσες γιατί τρέμουν τα χέρια μου. ..

----------


## DOMINO

ευτυχως δεν δουλευω με τοσο κοσμο ,κανω μαθηματα αγγλικων οποτε ειναι περιορισμενος ο αριθμος ανθρωπων με τον οποιο ερχομαι σε επαφη.ομως προχτες πηγα στην τραπεζα και μολις περασα τις πορτες ξερετε αυτες που κλεινουν με τα κουμπια ,με επιασε πανικος μεσα στην τραπεζα.
εχω κλειστοφοβια οποτε με επιασε στο πενταλεπτο.Αναγκαστηκα να βγω εξω παλι και να παει η κορη μου μεσα να τελειωσει την δουλεια μου.
αυριο πρεπει να μπω στο νοσοκομειο επειδη θα χειρουργηθει ο αντρας μου ο οποιος νοσηλευεται στον εκτο οροφο του νοσοκομειου....απο τωρα το σκεφτομαι .....και θα μου πειτε μην το σκεφτεσαι...πως το καταφερνετε εσεις ???

----------


## ge0rge

> ευτυχως δεν δουλευω με τοσο κοσμο ,κανω μαθηματα αγγλικων οποτε ειναι περιορισμενος ο αριθμος ανθρωπων με τον οποιο ερχομαι σε επαφη.ομως προχτες πηγα στην τραπεζα και μολις περασα τις πορτες ξερετε αυτες που κλεινουν με τα κουμπια ,με επιασε πανικος μεσα στην τραπεζα.
> εχω κλειστοφοβια οποτε με επιασε στο πενταλεπτο.Αναγκαστηκα να βγω εξω παλι και να παει η κορη μου μεσα να τελειωσει την δουλεια μου.
> αυριο πρεπει να μπω στο νοσοκομειο επειδη θα χειρουργηθει ο αντρας μου ο οποιος νοσηλευεται στον εκτο οροφο του νοσοκομειου....απο τωρα το σκεφτομαι .....και θα μου πειτε μην το σκεφτεσαι...πως το καταφερνετε εσεις ???


Όταν πρόκειται για κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω σφίγγω τα δόντια που λένε. Βαθιές αργές ανάσες και όμορφες σκέψεις. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον άντρα σου και να είναι περαστικά!

----------


## ge0rge

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια παθαίνουμε. ... τουλάχιστον εσυ είσαι μπροστά στην εξοδο... και ίσως με τον καιρό να συνηθίσεις. .. δεν ξέρω και πόσο καιρό δουλεύεις εκεί. ... Εγώ το παθαίνω συνήθως όταν έχω ταμείο και έχει πολύ κόσμο. ... πολλές φορές με έχουν ρωτήσει πελάτισσες γιατί τρέμουν τα χέρια μου. ..


Δουλεύω κάνα εφτάρι χρόνια. Που έχεις καταλήξει με το πρόβλημα σου; τι κάνεις για να το αντιμετωπίσεις και πόσο καιρό το έχεις; συγνώμη αν σε ζαλίζω

----------


## kounelaki1

Αύριο και εγω έχω να πάω στο ικα για να βγάζω βιβλιάριο υγείας .... θα γίνετε χαμος... θα πρέπει να πάρω νούμερο. . από το ένα γραφείο στο αλλο... αλλά δεν γίνετε αλλιώς... υπομονη...
Περαστικά του!

----------


## kounelaki1

> Δουλεύω κάνα εφτάρι χρόνια. Που έχεις καταλήξει με το πρόβλημα σου; τι κάνεις για να το αντιμετωπίσεις και πόσο καιρό το έχεις; συγνώμη αν σε ζαλίζω


Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει να κάνω είναι να έχω πάντα ένα μπουκαλακι νερό δίπλα μου... και όταν το παθαίνω κοιτάω τα πράματα και όχι τους ανθρώπους γύρω μού. ... χαμηλωνω το βλέμμα και δεν τους κοιταω..μέχρι να ηρεμήσω. ..

----------


## ge0rge

> Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει να κάνω είναι να έχω πάντα ένα μπουκαλακι νερό δίπλα μου... και όταν το παθαίνω κοιτάω τα πράματα και όχι τους ανθρώπους γύρω μού. ... χαμηλωνω το βλέμμα και δεν τους κοιταω..μέχρι να ηρεμήσω. ..


Ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η έστω κάτι εναλλακτικό δοκίμασες;

----------


## kounelaki1

> Ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο η έστω κάτι εναλλακτικό δοκίμασες;


Όχι οχι... τι θα καταφέρουν παραπάνω από ότι μπορεί το μυαλό μου το ίδιο να καταφερει? είναι όλα θέμα δύναμης πιστεύω. .. δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιον να μου πει ότι έχω προβλημα.. εμείς οι ίδιοι πρέπει να πεισουμε τον εαυτό μας ότι δεν εχουμε... 
το βλέπω λίγο εγωιστικα... 
εσυ δοκίμασες κατι?

----------


## ge0rge

Έχω δοκιμάσει συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο όπου και κάθε φορά που πήγαινα πάθαινα τις πιο έντονες κρισεις και το έκοψα. Έκανα διαλογισμό ο οποίος βοηθά μόνο την ώρα που τον κάνεις. Δεν έχει κάποιο μακροπροθεσμο αποτέλεσμα. Το μόνο που πραγματικά είδα ότι βοηθάει την ώρα που με πιάνει είναι να πιω μια πολύ παγωμένη μπύρα, χάχα. Ειλικρινά μου περνάν όλα. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν θα γίνω και αλκοολικός για να τα βγάλω πέρα. Αύριο έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με παθολόγο, είναι η τελευταία φορά που πάω σε γιατρό. Αν και αυτός δεν μου βρει κάτι, από Δευτέρα πάω σε ψυχίατρο να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το παραμύθι

----------


## DOMINO

και σου περναει οταν δεν βλεπεις τους ανθρωπους ??? εχεις κλειστοφοβια ή μονο αγοραφοβια??

----------


## kounelaki1

αγοραφοβία σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμο... και κλειστοφοβια. .. αλλά αυτή πιο σπανια... σε λεωφορείο πχ αν η διαδρομή είναι πάνω από μια ωρα... η αν είμαι σε τραπέζι και ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να σηκωθώ και να φύγω ... ασανσερ... αυτα!!

----------


## kounelaki1

> Έχω δοκιμάσει συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο όπου και κάθε φορά που πήγαινα πάθαινα τις πιο έντονες κρισεις και το έκοψα. Έκανα διαλογισμό ο οποίος βοηθά μόνο την ώρα που τον κάνεις. Δεν έχει κάποιο μακροπροθεσμο αποτέλεσμα. Το μόνο που πραγματικά είδα ότι βοηθάει την ώρα που με πιάνει είναι να πιω μια πολύ παγωμένη μπύρα, χάχα. Ειλικρινά μου περνάν όλα. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν θα γίνω και αλκοολικός για να τα βγάλω πέρα. Αύριο έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με παθολόγο, είναι η τελευταία φορά που πάω σε γιατρό. Αν και αυτός δεν μου βρει κάτι, από Δευτέρα πάω σε ψυχίατρο να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το παραμύθι


Χαχαχαχ εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσουμε.... ειναι και η μπύρα μια λύση αλλά όχι μην γίνεις αλκοολικός :-P όσο το σκέφτεσαι και ψάχνεις τρόπους μέσο γιατρών κτλ δεν θα ξεχαστεις ποτέ... αλήθεια πόσο χρονών εισαι?

----------


## DOMINO

> Έχω δοκιμάσει συνεδρίες σε ψυχολόγο όπου και κάθε φορά που πήγαινα πάθαινα τις πιο έντονες κρισεις και το έκοψα. Έκανα διαλογισμό ο οποίος βοηθά μόνο την ώρα που τον κάνεις. Δεν έχει κάποιο μακροπροθεσμο αποτέλεσμα. Το μόνο που πραγματικά είδα ότι βοηθάει την ώρα που με πιάνει είναι να πιω μια πολύ παγωμένη μπύρα, χάχα. Ειλικρινά μου περνάν όλα. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν θα γίνω και αλκοολικός για να τα βγάλω πέρα. Αύριο έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με παθολόγο, είναι η τελευταία φορά που πάω σε γιατρό. Αν και αυτός δεν μου βρει κάτι, από Δευτέρα πάω σε ψυχίατρο να τελειώνουμε με αυτό το παραμύθι


πως γινεται να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογο και να παθαινεις πιο εντονες κρισεις???

----------


## ge0rge

> Χαχαχαχ εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσουμε.... ειναι και η μπύρα μια λύση αλλά όχι μην γίνεις αλκοολικός :-P όσο το σκέφτεσαι και ψάχνεις τρόπους μέσο γιατρών κτλ δεν θα ξεχαστεις ποτέ... αλήθεια πόσο χρονών εισαι?


Είμαι 33. Κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα καταλήγω σε κάποιο ιατρείο. Σε καρδιολόγο συνήθως. Αλλά έχω πέρασει και από νευρολογο, παθολόγο κτλπ. Η αρρωστοφοβια με έχει τσακίσει κυριολεκτικά. Αν είχα όλα αυτά που φαντάζομαι θα έπρεπε να έβλεπα τα ραδίκια ανάποδα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, αλλά το μυαλό εκεί κολλημένο.

----------


## DOMINO

κι εγω εχω κανει ολες τις εξετεασεις γιατρους κλπ...ειμαι γερη σαν βοδι ευτυχως ....
η αληθεια ειναι οτι με βοηθησατε πολυ ....τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω μονη μονη μου 
πιστευετε οτι ειναι κληρονομικο?? η αδερφη της μανας μου υποφερει απο τα ιδια με μενα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ..ζει με χαπια 
το αλκοολ βοηθαει???

----------


## kounelaki1

> Είμαι 33. Κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα καταλήγω σε κάποιο ιατρείο. Σε καρδιολόγο συνήθως. Αλλά έχω πέρασει και από νευρολογο, παθολόγο κτλπ. Η αρρωστοφοβια με έχει τσακίσει κυριολεκτικά. Αν είχα όλα αυτά που φαντάζομαι θα έπρεπε να έβλεπα τα ραδίκια ανάποδα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, αλλά το μυαλό εκεί κολλημένο.


Βρε αγόρι μου γλυκό εσυ στα 33 έπρεπε να σκέφτεσαι μόνο κοπέλες και βόλτες. .. ποτά. . άσε τους γιατρούς για τους άρρωστους. .. :) είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα για να φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ.... κρίμα είναι!! θα λες "δεν έχω τπτ.... ξυπνα γιωργο ξυπνα" θα χαμογελάς και θα συνεχίζεις. .

----------


## kounelaki1

> κι εγω εχω κανει ολες τις εξετεασεις γιατρους κλπ...ειμαι γερη σαν βοδι ευτυχως ....
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι με βοηθησατε πολυ ....τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω μονη μονη μου 
> πιστευετε οτι ειναι κληρονομικο?? η αδερφη της μανας μου υποφερει απο τα ιδια με μενα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ..ζει με χαπια 
> το αλκοολ βοηθαει???


Δεν είναι φάρμακο το ποτο... απλώς σε χαλαρώνει για να μην σκέφτεσαι πολυυυ έντονα .. σκοπός είναι να το κάνουμε από μόνοι μας... νηφάλιοι

----------


## ge0rge

> πως γινεται να πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογο και να παθαινεις πιο εντονες κρισεις???


Τα παιδικά μου χρόνια ήταν κάτι σαν ταινία τρόμου. Στην ψυχολόγο καλούμε να σκαλίζω αυτά τα χρόνια. Κάποιος άλλος ίσως το άντεχε. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ. Νομίζω πως αν συνεχιζα θα έπεφτα σε βαθιά κατάθλιψη

----------


## ge0rge

> κι εγω εχω κανει ολες τις εξετεασεις γιατρους κλπ...ειμαι γερη σαν βοδι ευτυχως ....
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι με βοηθησατε πολυ ....τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω μονη μονη μου 
> πιστευετε οτι ειναι κληρονομικο?? η αδερφη της μανας μου υποφερει απο τα ιδια με μενα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ..ζει με χαπια 
> το αλκοολ βοηθαει???


Η αδερφή του πατέρα μου είναι έτσι μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Άργησε πολύ να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα. Όλα παίζουν ρόλο. Κληρονομικοτητα, παιδικά χρόνια, πως ζεις στο παρόν κτλπ. Αλλά ίσως τον πιο σημαντικό ρόλο τον παίζει η σεροτονινη. Όταν εκείνη αρχίζει και πέφτει αυτά παθαίνουμε

----------


## DOMINO

κι εγω δεν περασα ευτυχισμενα παιδικα χρονια ειναι η αληθεια και επειδη σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο πια γιατι κουραστηκα πολυ πλεον με την κατασταση λες να ειναι χειροτερο??? ομως δεν μπορω αλλο μονη μου....
παιδακι μου οντως εισαι πολυ μικρος ......γιατι τετοιο λουκι??? το kounelaki εχει δικιο 
βγες διασκεδασε πιες χορεψε ταξιδεψε 
εγω ειμαι 45 εχω τρια παιδια ,τα περισσοτερα χρονια μου τα περασα στα νοσοκομεια .....και πολυ αντεξα νιωθω....ομως οταν ακουω τις δικες σας ηλικιες να υποφερετε απο τετοια πραγματα ...τι να σου πω???
πιστευετε οτι φταιει και η κριση?? ή οχι???

----------


## DOMINO

τι εννοεις πεφτει η σεροτονινη???

----------


## DOMINO

> Δεν είναι φάρμακο το ποτο... απλώς σε χαλαρώνει για να μην σκέφτεσαι πολυυυ έντονα .. σκοπός είναι να το κάνουμε από μόνοι μας... νηφάλιοι


ναι φυσικα και δεν ειναι φαρμακο αλλα βλεπω οτι τους ανθρωπους που πινουν δεν τους πιανει τιποτα...οποτε ??? μηπως βοηθαει??

----------


## ge0rge

> κι εγω εχω κανει ολες τις εξετεασεις γιατρους κλπ...ειμαι γερη σαν βοδι ευτυχως ....
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι με βοηθησατε πολυ ....τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω μονη μονη μου 
> πιστευετε οτι ειναι κληρονομικο?? η αδερφη της μανας μου υποφερει απο τα ιδια με μενα συμπτωματα και μαλιστα σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο ..ζει με χαπια 
> το αλκοολ βοηθαει???


Εννοείται πως δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Ότι είναι η γρυπη για την παθολογία είναι αυτα που παθαίνουμε εμείς για την ψυχολογία. Το αλκοόλ δεν συνιστάτε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ίσα ίσα που απαγορεύεται. Απλά έτυχε δύο φορές και ένιωσα καλύτερα πίνοντας μια μπύρα. Η μόνη λύση είναι επίσκεψη στον αρμόδιο για τέτοια θέματα γιατρό. Εννοείται ότι θα κοιτάξει να σε μπουκοσει φάρμακα

----------


## kounelaki1

> ναι φυσικα και δεν ειναι φαρμακο αλλα βλεπω οτι τους ανθρωπους που πινουν δεν τους πιανει τιποτα...οποτε ??? μηπως βοηθαει??


Δεν τους πιάνει επειδή είναι στην κοσμαρα τους... όχι επειδή πίνουν

----------


## ge0rge

> Εννοείται πως δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Ότι είναι η γρυπη για την παθολογία είναι αυτα που παθαίνουμε εμείς για την ψυχολογία. Το αλκοόλ δεν συνιστάτε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ίσα ίσα που απαγορεύεται. Απλά έτυχε δύο φορές και ένιωσα καλύτερα πίνοντας μια μπύρα. Η μόνη λύση είναι επίσκεψη στον αρμόδιο για τέτοια θέματα γιατρό. Εννοείται ότι θα κοιτάξει να σε μπουκοσει φάρμακα


Δεν ξέρω γιατί κόπηκε η απάντηση. Άμα θέλεις τα παίρνεις όμως. Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις όπως η ψυχοθεραπεία που είναι και η πιο ενδεδειγμένη για την διαταραχή πανικού. Το ότι σε εμένα δεν πιάνει δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα κάνει και σε εσένα

----------


## DOMINO

δεν θα παρω φαρμακα .....δυστυχως ή ευτυχως δεν πιστευω στην φαρμακοθεραπεια .....ουτως ή αλλως κανω ομοιοπαθητικη 
αν μπορει να με βοηθησει με καποιον αλλο τροπο καλως ....αλλιως προσευχη και διαλογισμος και θα προσπαθησω να κανω αυτο που ειπε το κουνελακι ...να αντιμετωπισω τους φοβους μου να κανω πραγματα που φοβαμαι να κανω....

----------


## DOMINO

ποια ειναι η διαφορα αναμεσα στην ψυχοθεραπεια και στα αλλα??? δηλαδη ο ψυχολογος και ο ψυχοθεραπευτης δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα???

----------


## ge0rge

> τι εννοεις πεφτει η σεροτονινη???


Σεροτονινη, ουσία του εγκεφάλου. Όπως όταν πέφτει ο σίδηρος αρχίζουν η ζαλάδες έτσι και όταν πέφτει η σεροτονινη αρχίζουν ψυχολογικές διαταραχές. Ο μηχανισμός δράσης τον αντικαταθληπτικων φαρμάκων αυτό που κάνουν ουσιαστικά είναι να ανεβάζουν την σεροτονινη.

----------


## DOMINO

> Δεν τους πιάνει επειδή είναι στην κοσμαρα τους... όχι επειδή πίνουν


θες να πεις οτι ειναι αναισθητοι ....ναι το ξερω ....και καταλαβα οτι η κρισεις πιανουν μονο τα υπευθυνα ατομα και περισσοτερο αυτα που νοιαζονται για τους αλλους

----------


## kounelaki1

> κι εγω δεν περασα ευτυχισμενα παιδικα χρονια ειναι η αληθεια και επειδη σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο πια γιατι κουραστηκα πολυ πλεον με την κατασταση λες να ειναι χειροτερο??? ομως δεν μπορω αλλο μονη μου....
> παιδακι μου οντως εισαι πολυ μικρος ......γιατι τετοιο λουκι??? το kounelaki εχει δικιο 
> βγες διασκεδασε πιες χορεψε ταξιδεψε 
> εγω ειμαι 45 εχω τρια παιδια ,τα περισσοτερα χρονια μου τα περασα στα νοσοκομεια .....και πολυ αντεξα νιωθω....ομως οταν ακουω τις δικες σας ηλικιες να υποφερετε απο τετοια πραγματα ...τι να σου πω???
> πιστευετε οτι φταιει και η κριση?? ή οχι???


Εγώ είμαι 24... και γενικά πιστεύω ότι την αγοραφοβία την έχω γιατί από μικρή ήμουν πολύ ντροπαλή και φοβόμουν πολύ το κοσμο (δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα δύσκολα παιδικά χρονια..μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν χαρούμενο παιδάκι)... κάνω δύσκολα φιλίες. .. μαρεσει να είμαι μονη... ο κόσμος με αγχώνει. .. αλλά γενικά είμαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος και προσπαθώ να μην πέφτω πάνω στο θεμα αυτο...! ετυχε.. περασε... θα τυχει... θα περασει... 
ειναι κρίμα να πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα σε πράγματα που δεν μας κάνουν χαρούμενους. .. πόσο μάλλον όταν τα δημιουργούμε μόνοι μας... 
γιατί αν είμασταν άρρωστοι θα λέγαμε ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. .. αλλά δεν ειμαστε... και είναι κρίμα να το πιστεύουμε. ..

----------


## kounelaki1

> θες να πεις οτι ειναι αναισθητοι ....ναι το ξερω ....και καταλαβα οτι η κρισεις πιανουν μονο τα υπευθυνα ατομα και περισσοτερο αυτα που νοιαζονται για τους αλλους


ακριβως!! Όσο πιο αναίσθητος τόσο πιο ευτυχισμένος σαν να λέμε

----------


## DOMINO

> Δεν τους πιάνει επειδή είναι στην κοσμαρα τους... όχι επειδή πίνουν


θες να πεις οτι ειναι αναισθητοι ....ναι το ξερω ....και καταλαβα οτι η κρισεις πιανουν μονο τα υπευθυνα ατομα και περισσοτερο αυτα που νοιαζονται για τους αλλους

----------


## ge0rge

> Βρε αγόρι μου γλυκό εσυ στα 33 έπρεπε να σκέφτεσαι μόνο κοπέλες και βόλτες. .. ποτά. . άσε τους γιατρούς για τους άρρωστους. .. :) είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα για να φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ.... κρίμα είναι!! θα λες "δεν έχω τπτ.... ξυπνα γιωργο ξυπνα" θα χαμογελάς και θα συνεχίζεις. .


Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Είμαι παντρεμένος και έχω και ένα παιδάκι.

----------


## kounelaki1

Ε Εντάξει ας κάνουμε μια μετατροπη!! να σκέφτεσαι το παιδάκι σου και τη γυναίκα σου... ειδικά το μικρό χρειάζεται ένα μπαμπά ατρόμητο! κρατά γενικά το μυαλό σου απασχολημενο με άλλα πράγματα. .. όχι με γιατρούς ...

----------


## DOMINO

> Εγώ είμαι 24... και γενικά πιστεύω ότι την αγοραφοβία την έχω γιατί από μικρή ήμουν πολύ ντροπαλή και φοβόμουν πολύ το κοσμο (δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα δύσκολα παιδικά χρονια..μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν χαρούμενο παιδάκι)... κάνω δύσκολα φιλίες. .. μαρεσει να είμαι μονη... ο κόσμος με αγχώνει. .. αλλά γενικά είμαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος και προσπαθώ να μην πέφτω πάνω στο θεμα αυτο...! ετυχε.. περασε... θα τυχει... θα περασει... 
> ειναι κρίμα να πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα σε πράγματα που δεν μας κάνουν χαρούμενους. .. πόσο μάλλον όταν τα δημιουργούμε μόνοι μας... 
> γιατί αν είμασταν άρρωστοι θα λέγαμε ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. .. αλλά δεν ειμαστε... και είναι κρίμα να το πιστεύουμε. ..


αμαν κοριτσακι μου γιατι τετοια πραγματα???μπραβο σου που το αντιμετωπιζεις ετσι....σαν νεα που εισαι εχεις και περισοοτερη δυναμηνα πολεμησεις ....καλα κανεις μην τα παρατας....κι εγω στην ηλικια σου ημουν πολυ μαχητικη ....δεν υπηρχε κατι που να σκεφτομαι σαν κακο ή σαν εμποδιο.....δυστυχως ομως με λυγισαν τα προβληματα ....ευχομαι ποτε να μην σας τυχουν βαρια πραγματα και προβληματα...και πραγματικα ευχομαι και αυτο που περνατε τωρα να το ξεπερασετε ...ειστε στα καλυτερα σας χρονια ...καντε πραγματα που θα θελατε να κανετε .....και εμενα μου τα ελεγαν αλλα δεν τα πιστευα....η ζωη περναει και τα χρονια σε καπακωνουν και μια ωραια μερα ξυπνας και λες μα που πηγαν ολα αυτα τα χρονια??? και ολα αυτα που ηθελα να κανω τα εκανα??? εγω παντως οχι...και μετανιωνω απιστευτα.....τιποτα αλλο δεν αξιζει στην ζωη εκτος απο τον ιδιο σας τον εαυτο....

----------


## ge0rge

> Εγώ είμαι 24... και γενικά πιστεύω ότι την αγοραφοβία την έχω γιατί από μικρή ήμουν πολύ ντροπαλή και φοβόμουν πολύ το κοσμο (δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα δύσκολα παιδικά χρονια..μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν χαρούμενο παιδάκι)... κάνω δύσκολα φιλίες. .. μαρεσει να είμαι μονη... ο κόσμος με αγχώνει. .. αλλά γενικά είμαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος και προσπαθώ να μην πέφτω πάνω στο θεμα αυτο...! ετυχε.. περασε... θα τυχει... θα περασει... 
> ειναι κρίμα να πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα σε πράγματα που δεν μας κάνουν χαρούμενους. .. πόσο μάλλον όταν τα δημιουργούμε μόνοι μας... 
> γιατί αν είμασταν άρρωστοι θα λέγαμε ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. .. αλλά δεν ειμαστε... και είναι κρίμα να το πιστεύουμε. ..


Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Πιο μικρός προτιμούσα να ζω στην φαντασία μου πάρα στην πραγματικότητα. Πολύ σκληρή η πραγματικότητα. Τέλος πάντων. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι έτσι όπως μου μίλησες πιο πάνω μου έκανες για γιαγιά άνω των 70 που χρησιμοποιεί το παλιό λαπτοπ του εγγονα για να γράφει στο φόρουμ... Χαχαχα με ψαρωσες

----------


## DOMINO

> Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Είμαι παντρεμένος και έχω και ένα παιδάκι.


δεν μπορω να φανταστω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να εχεις ενα παιδι μικρο και να παθαινεις κρισεις....τα παιδια μας μας χρειαζονται και το οτι πρεπει να του σταθεις επιφερει ακομα ενα βαρος στου ωμους σου αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι και η κινητηριος δυναμη να συνεχισεις...εστιασε εκει...τα μικρα εχουν πολυ θετικη ενεργια και την μεταδιδουν ευκολα...εγω οταν ειμαι με τα παιδια μου ειμαι αλλου κι ας μεγαλωσαν ...παλι με κανουν πολυ χαρουμενη και γελαω πολυ....τωρα το πασχα που ηταν και η μεγαλη η κορη μου εδω -ειναι φοιτητρια και ερχεται μονο τις γιορτες πλεον- ολη μερα γελουσα και δεν επαθα ουτε μια κριση ...τυχαιο ??

----------


## DOMINO

> Σεροτονινη, ουσία του εγκεφάλου. Όπως όταν πέφτει ο σίδηρος αρχίζουν η ζαλάδες έτσι και όταν πέφτει η σεροτονινη αρχίζουν ψυχολογικές διαταραχές. Ο μηχανισμός δράσης τον αντικαταθληπτικων φαρμάκων αυτό που κάνουν ουσιαστικά είναι να ανεβάζουν την σεροτονινη.


υπαρχει καποια αιτια που πεφτει η σεροτονινη??? αυτο δεν αποκαθισταται με φυσικους τροπους???
αλλου ειδους θεραπειες εχετε δοκιμασει??

----------


## kounelaki1

> Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Πιο μικρός προτιμούσα να ζω στην φαντασία μου πάρα στην πραγματικότητα. Πολύ σκληρή η πραγματικότητα. Τέλος πάντων. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι έτσι όπως μου μίλησες πιο πάνω μου έκανες για γιαγιά άνω των 70 που χρησιμοποιεί το παλιό λαπτοπ του εγγονα για να γράφει στο φόρουμ... Χαχαχα με ψαρωσες


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ βγαίνει η σοφία από μέσα μου    είμαι η άτιμη ψαρωτικη! 
αλλά όχι 24 είμαι ακόμα ευτυχώς!

----------


## DOMINO

> Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Πιο μικρός προτιμούσα να ζω στην φαντασία μου πάρα στην πραγματικότητα. Πολύ σκληρή η πραγματικότητα. Τέλος πάντων. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι έτσι όπως μου μίλησες πιο πάνω μου έκανες για γιαγιά άνω των 70 που χρησιμοποιεί το παλιό λαπτοπ του εγγονα για να γράφει στο φόρουμ... Χαχαχα με ψαρωσες


κι εγω μικρη ημουν πολυ ντροπαλη και ζουσα στον φαντασικο μου κοσμο....νομιζω οτι τον εφτιαχνα καθαρα για να κξεφυγω απο την πραγματικοτητα....κι ομως τοτε ημουν πολυ καλα παρολο που οπως ειπα δεν ζουσα καλα παιδικα χρονια...
κουνελακι κι εγω την πατησα ...νομιζα οτι ειμασταν τουλαχιστον συνομηλικες χαχαχαχα

----------


## ge0rge

> υπαρχει καποια αιτια που πεφτει η σεροτονινη??? αυτο δεν αποκαθισταται με φυσικους τροπους???
> αλλου ειδους θεραπειες εχετε δοκιμασει??


Δεν έχω ιδέα πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί όλο αυτό. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι το ότι όταν πέφτει έχεις από άγχος χωρίς λόγο μέχρι γαδ και κατάθλιψη.

----------


## DOMINO

τι σας ηρεμει οταν παθαινετε κριση??
εμενα να κανω πραξεις .....επειδη καθε μερα σχεδον παιρνω μολυβι και χαρτι ....τι χρωσταω τι με χρωστανε ποτε θα πληρωσω ποτε θα πληρωθω ...παρολο που ειναι μια αγχωτικη διαδικασια ολως παραδοξως με ηρεμει ....λετε να τα καταφερω αυριο???

----------


## ge0rge

Με την κουβέντα πέρασε το βράδυ "αναίμακτα". Domino εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον άντρα σου και να είναι περαστικά! Μην αγχώνεσαι μόνο. Kounelaki η καλύτερα "γιαγιά" κράτα τον τσαμπουκά σου ψιλά και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια! Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα! Καλό σας βράδυ!

----------


## kounelaki1

> τι σας ηρεμει οταν παθαινετε κριση??
> εμενα να κανω πραξεις .....επειδη καθε μερα σχεδον παιρνω μολυβι και χαρτι ....τι χρωσταω τι με χρωστανε ποτε θα πληρωσω ποτε θα πληρωθω ...παρολο που ειναι μια αγχωτικη διαδικασια ολως παραδοξως με ηρεμει ....λετε να τα καταφερω αυριο???


Εγώ ζωγραφίζω. ... η ακούω μουσικη... καμιά φορά διαβάζω κανένα βιβλίο. .. όλα καλό κάνουν αρκεί να σκέφτεσαι κάτι άλλο

----------


## kounelaki1

> Με την κουβέντα πέρασε το βράδυ "αναίμακτα". Domino εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον άντρα σου και να είναι περαστικά! Μην αγχώνεσαι μόνο. Kounelaki η καλύτερα "γιαγιά" κράτα τον τσαμπουκά σου ψιλά και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια! Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα! Καλό σας βράδυ!


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ "γιαγια"  .... όνειρα γλυκάααααα. .. και με το μαλακο!! Όλα καλά είναι! !

----------


## DOMINO

> Με την κουβέντα πέρασε το βράδυ "αναίμακτα". Domino εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον άντρα σου και να είναι περαστικά! Μην αγχώνεσαι μόνο. Kounelaki η καλύτερα "γιαγιά" κράτα τον τσαμπουκά σου ψιλά και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια! Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα! Καλό σας βράδυ!


Και εγώ χάρηκα απόψε, να είσαι καλά, με τον σύζυγό νομίζω καλά θα πάνε, είναι χειρουργείο ρουτίνας, εμένα φοβάμαι μην βγει αυτός και μείνω εγώ χαχαχα   και σε σένα όλα καλά να πάνε...



> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ "γιαγια"  .... όνειρα γλυκάααααα. .. και με το μαλακο!! Όλα καλά είναι! !

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ "γιαγια"  .... όνειρα γλυκάααααα. .. και με το μαλακο!! Όλα καλά είναι! !


Αχ κουνελάκι,κουνελάκι,ξύλο που θα το φας.:Ρ

----------


## DOMINO



----------


## DOMINO



----------


## kounelaki1

> Αχ κουνελάκι,κουνελάκι,ξύλο που θα το φας.:Ρ


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ οχιιιιιιιιι... είμαι καλό κουνελάκι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ οχιιιιιιιιι... είμαι καλό κουνελάκι


Καλό κουνελάκι?:Ρ

----------


## kounelaki1

> Καλό κουνελάκι?:Ρ


παντα......!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παντα......!


Με συγχωρείς τότε.:Ρ

----------


## kounelaki1

> Με συγχωρείς τότε.:Ρ


συγχωρεμένος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> συγχωρεμένος


Ω,τι καλή!!! : )

----------


## ge0rge

> Ηρεμιστικά αντικαταθλιπτικά αλκοόλ τσιγάρο κ συμπληρώματα διατροφής αυτά σου κάνουν διάλεξε τι θες κ γυμναστική κ διατροφή άμα δε βαριέσαι αυτές είναι οι λύσεις για να συνεχίσεις


Καλημέρα elis! Από όσα ανέφερες μόνο το τσιγάρο. Ένα πακέτο την ημέρα σίγουρα. Δεν μπορώ να το κόψω. Διατροφή κάνω αναγκαστικά επειδή μου έχουν βρει λίγη χοληστερίνη (το μόνο που μου βρήκαν μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις) και μου είπαν ότι επειδή δεν θέλουν να μου δώσουν φάρμακα από τώρα να το παλέψω με διατροφή. Έκανα ποδήλατο. Πολύ ποδήλατο, μέχρι που ένα βράδυ με έπιασε πανικός την ώρα που έκανα και από τότε δεν το ξανακαβαλισα.

----------


## DOMINO

Καλημέρα, αυτή τη στιγμή με πιάνει κρίση. Και μόνο η προετοιμασία για το δρόμο με κατέβασε. Προσπαθώ να φωναξω μέσα στο μυαλό μου ότι δεν συμβαίνει τι άλλο να κάνω;

----------


## elis

εγω κανω βαρη γνωρισα τα παιδια και τουσ ειπα οτι εχω προβλημα μετα απο λιγο καιρο ωστε αμα παθω τιποτα να ξερουν

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλημέρα, αυτή τη στιγμή με πιάνει κρίση. Και μόνο η προετοιμασία για το δρόμο με κατέβασε. Προσπαθώ να φωναξω μέσα στο μυαλό μου ότι δεν συμβαίνει τι άλλο να κάνω;


Καλησπέρα, μόλις μπήκα στο φόρουμ και από την ανάρτηση σου έχουν περάσει 6 ώρες. Πως είναι ο άντρας σου; όλα καλά; εσένα σου πέρασε;

----------


## ge0rge

> εγω κανω βαρη γνωρισα τα παιδια και τουσ ειπα οτι εχω προβλημα μετα απο λιγο καιρο ωστε αμα παθω τιποτα να ξερουν


Ωραίος! Έτσι πρέπει. Και εγώ το είχα πει στα παιδιά που κάναμε παρέα ποδήλατο και μόλις έπαθα την κρίση ξέραν τι να κάνουν και πως να συμπεριφερθουν. Αλλά έχω μια απορία. Κανείς βάρη ενώ δουλεύεις ξιναρι;!;! Θα με τρελάνεις; τι αντοχές είναι αυτές; πόσο χρονών είσαι;

----------


## DOMINO

> Καλησπέρα, μόλις μπήκα στο φόρουμ και από την ανάρτηση σου έχουν περάσει 6 ώρες. Πως είναι ο άντρας σου; όλα καλά; εσένα σου πέρασε;


Τι να πω, ένας εφιάλτης...... Με το που έφτασα είχα τόση ταχυπαλμια που ήταν αδύνατο να μπω στο νοσοκομείο, οπότε ο γιατρός είπε στη νοσοκόμα και μου δώσανε xanax 
Παρόλο που είχα πάρει πολύ ισχυρή δόση ομοιοπαθητικού και παρόλο που είχα προετοιμαστει όσο μπορούσα δεν άντεξα

----------


## ge0rge

> Τι να πω, ένας εφιάλτης...... Με το που έφτασα είχα τόση ταχυπαλμια που ήταν αδύνατο να μπω στο νοσοκομείο, οπότε ο γιατρός είπε στη νοσοκόμα και μου δώσανε xanax 
> Παρόλο που είχα πάρει πολύ ισχυρή δόση ομοιοπαθητικού και παρόλο που είχα προετοιμαστει όσο μπορούσα δεν άντεξα


Όλα καλά φαντάζομαι τώρα ε; καλά έκανε ο γιατρός. Σκέψου μόνο ότι είσαι σε νοσοκομείο,μεσα σε τόσους γιατρούς.

----------


## DOMINO

Ναι αλλά τι θα γίνει το βράδυ; Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, απίστευτο, 
Με μία και δύο φορές παθαίνεις εξάρτηση από αυτά τα χάπια;

----------


## elis

> Ωραίος! Έτσι πρέπει. Και εγώ το είχα πει στα παιδιά που κάναμε παρέα ποδήλατο και μόλις έπαθα την κρίση ξέραν τι να κάνουν και πως να συμπεριφερθουν. Αλλά έχω μια απορία. Κανείς βάρη ενώ δουλεύεις ξιναρι;!;! Θα με τρελάνεις; τι αντοχές είναι αυτές; πόσο χρονών είσαι;


Μέχρι τα τριάντα τα έκανα ταυτόχρονα τώρα μόνο χειμώνα που καθόμαστε δουλεύω από δέκα χρόνων τώρα είμαι παππούς σε σχέση με τα δεκαοχτώ όσο ήμουν σχολείο έπαιζα ποδόσφαιρο βόλευ κ κουνγκ φου ερασιτεχνικά τότε παίζανε όλοι μπαλλα και στο βόλευ είχα ταλέντο καράτε μέχρι τα δεκαπέντε πλακονωμασταν στο σχολείο τότε γι αυτό γενικά τώρα ωρίμασε το σώμα κι από τα τριάντα τρία κόπηκα πολύ κατάλαβα γτ τα παρατανε οι επαγγελματίες τώρα είμαι τριάντα πέντε

----------


## elis

> Ναι αλλά τι θα γίνει το βράδυ; Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, απίστευτο, 
> Με μία και δύο φορές παθαίνεις εξάρτηση από αυτά τα χάπια;


Υπάρχουν δύο ειδών εξαρτήσεις η σωματική κ η ψυχολογική η σωματική είναι πανευκολη σχετικά με την ψυχολογική ψυχολογική είναι χωρίς το χάπι να μην μπορείς να κανεισ τίποτα η σωματική είναι ο οργανισμός σου να μην μπορεί να λειτουργήσει χωρίς φάρμακα όπως το τσιγάρο σκέψου εγώ οπότε έχω νεύρα καπνίζω είμαι ψυχολογικά εξαρτημένος αλλά είναι αποδεκτό σχετικά αυτό

----------


## ge0rge

> Μέχρι τα τριάντα τα έκανα ταυτόχρονα τώρα μόνο χειμώνα που καθόμαστε δουλεύω από δέκα χρόνων τώρα είμαι παππούς σε σχέση με τα δεκαοχτώ όσο ήμουν σχολείο έπαιζα ποδόσφαιρο βόλευ κ κουνγκ φου ερασιτεχνικά τότε παίζανε όλοι μπαλλα και στο βόλευ είχα ταλέντο καράτε μέχρι τα δεκαπέντε πλακονωμασταν στο σχολείο τότε γι αυτό γενικά τώρα ωρίμασε το σώμα κι από τα τριάντα τρία κόπηκα πολύ κατάλαβα γτ τα παρατανε οι επαγγελματίες τώρα είμαι τριάντα πέντε


Ρε elis, είμαι δύο χρόνια μικρότερος σου και μόνο που σκέφτομαι ότι το πρωί είσαι με τον κασμα και το απόγευμα με τα βάρη μου έρχεται να πέσω κάτω. Τι να σου πω; Μπράβο, μπράβο και πάλι ΜΠΡΆΒΟ!

----------


## elis

Εντάξει ρε δικε μου αγρότης είμαι δεν είμαι οικοδόμος ο αγρότης έχει το καλό ότι είναι λιγότερες ώρες εγώ τουλάχιστον άμα το κανεισ από μικροσ γίνεται

----------


## ge0rge

> Ναι αλλά τι θα γίνει το βράδυ; Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, απίστευτο, 
> Με μία και δύο φορές παθαίνεις εξάρτηση από αυτά τα χάπια;


Domino χαλάρωσε. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που φοβάται τα φάρμακα αυτός είμαι εγώ! Πριν από έξι μήνες που τα ψυχολογικά μου κάναν πάρτι έπερνα συχνά πυκνά λεξοντανιλ. Δεν εθιστικα. Δεν λέω ότι αθώα. Αλλά με δύο και με πέντε ούτε καν.

----------


## DOMINO

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο, αυτό με τις εξαρτησεις με φοβίζει απίστευτα. 
Πάντως μπήκα στο ασανσέρ και πολλές φορές μάλιστα, δεν είναι η καλύτερη μου βέβαια αλλά τα κατάφερα, νιώθω πολύ περήφανη

----------


## DOMINO

Πάντως και μια άλλη καλή θεραπεία είναι να εξοργιστειτε..... Όπως εγώ που νευριασα κάποια στιγμή με τον σύζυγό και μετά ούτε ασανσέρ με ένοιαζε ούτε τίποτα χαχαχα  εντάξει βρήκα αντίδοτο

----------


## ge0rge

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο, αυτό με τις εξαρτησεις με φοβίζει απίστευτα. 
> Πάντως μπήκα στο ασανσέρ και πολλές φορές μάλιστα, δεν είναι η καλύτερη μου βέβαια αλλά τα κατάφερα, νιώθω πολύ περήφανη


Είδες; όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι! Το λέω για να το ακούσω και εγώ. Όταν προδιαθετεις ότι θα σε πιάσει κριση τότε θα σε πιάσει 100% αφού εσύ την δημιουργείς. Το σώμα "ακούει" το μυαλό, ποτέ το αντίθετο. Ρώτησες σε κάποια φάση τι κάνουμε για να χαλαρώσουμε. Α) μουσική. Β) περπάτημα στον ήλιο. Όχι μέσα στην ζέστη. Η το πρωί ή λίγο αργά το απόγευμα, να έχει πέσει η θερμοκρασία. Γ) πιες χαμομήλι. Δ) Διάβασε ένα βιβλίο. Με τα βιβλία πάντα ταξιδεύεις. Φεύγεις μακριά από αυτό που ζεις. Ε) ξάπλωσε στο κρεβάτι, βάλε στο YouTube βίντεο με ήχους της φύσης (υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες) και προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα. Για να το καταφέρεις δώσε όλη σου την προσοχή στην αναπνοή σου. Κλείσε τα μάτια, αργή και βαθιά εισπνοή από την μύτη και εκπνοή από το στόμα. Πότε μην αναπνέεις γρήγορα γιατί γρήγορη αναπνοή =ζαλάδα και ζαλάδα =σίγουρη κρίση. Αν πάει να σε πιάσει κάτι ρίξε λίγο παγωμένο νερό στο πρόσωπο σου και το άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι διαφραγματικη αναπνοή. Εισπνοή πάλι από την μύτη και φαντάσου το σώμα σου σαν ένα μπαλόνι όπου ο λαιμός και το διάφραγμα είναι το στόμιο του μπαλονιού και η κοιλιά σου είναι αυτό που φουσκώνει. Εκπνοή αργή για πέντε δευτερόλεπτα και πάνω. Γκουγκλαρετο κιόλας μήπως κάνω και κάνα λάθος. Αυτά κάνω εγώ. Σορυ αν κουρασα

----------


## DOMINO

Όχι καλέ τι να με κουρασεις, έχω δύο χρόνια που το παλεύω μόνη μου, ξέρεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάω με κάποιον που καταλαβαίνει 
Ο άντρας μου δυστυχώς για μένα ευτυχώς για αυτόν είναι από τους ατρομητους, δεν φοβάται τίποτα και ποτέ, πολλές φορές νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καν συνείδηση 
Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα από αυτά που του λέω και ας με έχει πάει σηκωτη δύο φορές στο κέντρο υγείας 
Ναι αυτό με την αναπνοή το παλεύω και εγώ 
Και βιβλίο διαβάζω πολύ αν και τον τελευταίο χρόνο βλέπω σειρές, έχω φάει κόλλημα τρελό λέμε 
Και με βοηθάνε πολύ και αυτές, ξεχνιεμαι απίστευτα 
Με όλα τα δικά μου δεν σε ρώτησα 
Εσύ πώς είσαι σήμερα;

----------


## ge0rge

> Όχι καλέ τι να με κουρασεις, έχω δύο χρόνια που το παλεύω μόνη μου, ξέρεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάω με κάποιον που καταλαβαίνει 
> Ο άντρας μου δυστυχώς για μένα ευτυχώς για αυτόν είναι από τους ατρομητους, δεν φοβάται τίποτα και ποτέ, πολλές φορές νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καν συνείδηση 
> Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα από αυτά που του λέω και ας με έχει πάει σηκωτη δύο φορές στο κέντρο υγείας 
> Ναι αυτό με την αναπνοή το παλεύω και εγώ 
> Και βιβλίο διαβάζω πολύ αν και τον τελευταίο χρόνο βλέπω σειρές, έχω φάει κόλλημα τρελό λέμε 
> Και με βοηθάνε πολύ και αυτές, ξεχνιεμαι απίστευτα 
> Με όλα τα δικά μου δεν σε ρώτησα 
> Εσύ πώς είσαι σήμερα;


Ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα! Καλά είμαι. Είχα ραντεβού με παθολόγο. Με εξέτασε με βρήκε μια χαρά και μου μίλησε μια ώρα περίπου για το πόσο κακό είναι το άγχος για την υγεία και πόσα πράγματα χάνω από την ζωή μου εξαιτίας του κολλήματος μου. Μου έγραψε και κάτι λίγες εξετάσεις ακόμα και με έστειλε στην ευχή του Θεού και της Παναγίας

----------


## DOMINO

Να χαίρεσαι πάντως που είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου, πολύ σημαντικό, μάλλον το πιο σημαντικό. Όταν μπαίνεις στο νοσοκομείο που για μένα είναι η εικοστη φορά καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι. Από την δουλειά πήρες άδεια; Σε. Supermarket δεν δουλεύεις;

----------


## ge0rge

> Να χαίρεσαι πάντως που είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου, πολύ σημαντικό, μάλλον το πιο σημαντικό. Όταν μπαίνεις στο νοσοκομείο που για μένα είναι η εικοστη φορά καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι. Από την δουλειά πήρες άδεια; Σε. Supermarket δεν δουλεύεις;


Ναι σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Άδεια δεν προβλέπεται ακόμα. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πάρει. Αν εννοείς να πάρω λόγο της κατάστασης μου όχι, δεν θα με σώσει η άδεια, η κατάσταση μου είναι μόνιμη

----------


## DOMINO

Δουλεύεις χρόνια στο supermarket? 
Είχες πει σε τι πόστο είσαι χτες αλλά το ξέχασα. 
Πριν δύο χρόνια είχε δουλέψει η κόρη μου σε supermarket για την θερινή σεζόν 
Τις περισσότερες μέρες ερχόταν στο σπίτι κλαμμενη από την συμπεριφορά των πελατών -την βάζανε στο ταμείο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φοβήθηκα τότε. Και για 580 ευρώ το μήνα, αν είναι δυνατόν.....

----------


## ge0rge

> Δουλεύεις χρόνια στο supermarket? 
> Είχες πει σε τι πόστο είσαι χτες αλλά το ξέχασα. 
> Πριν δύο χρόνια είχε δουλέψει η κόρη μου σε supermarket για την θερινή σεζόν 
> Τις περισσότερες μέρες ερχόταν στο σπίτι κλαμμενη από την συμπεριφορά των πελατών -την βάζανε στο ταμείο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι φοβήθηκα τότε. Και για 580 ευρώ το μήνα, αν είναι δυνατόν.....


Είμαι εκεί κάνα εφτάρι χρόνια τώρα. Καλά είναι δεν έχω παράπονο. Πριν δούλευα σε μια αποθήκη από 12 μέχρι 14 ώρες την ημέρα, για τα ίδια λεφτά που περνω και τώρα που δουλεύω 7. Τι τα θες; αν δεν έχεις αντικείμενο μια ζωή χαμαλις είσαι. Θα μου πεις, είδαμε και τα παιδιά που έχουν αντικείμενο... αλλά άλλο θέμα αυτό

----------


## DOMINO

Αν βγαίνει το μεροκάματο κάτι γίνεται, δυστυχώς όπως βλέπω τα πράγματα τώρα είμαστε οι φτωχοί και οι πλούσιοι, και εγώ κάνω δύο δουλειές, το καλοκαίρι είμαι καμαριερα σε δωμάτια, κούραση αλλά τι να κάνεις, οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές με τρία παιδιά πλέον με φροντιστήρια και σπουδές 
Οπότε δουλειά να έχουμε. Μόνο εσύ δουλεύεις;

----------


## ge0rge

> Αν βγαίνει το μεροκάματο κάτι γίνεται, δυστυχώς όπως βλέπω τα πράγματα τώρα είμαστε οι φτωχοί και οι πλούσιοι, και εγώ κάνω δύο δουλειές, το καλοκαίρι είμαι καμαριερα σε δωμάτια, κούραση αλλά τι να κάνεις, οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές με τρία παιδιά πλέον με φροντιστήρια και σπουδές 
> Οπότε δουλειά να έχουμε. Μόνο εσύ δουλεύεις;


Ναι, μόνο εγώ. Έτσι όπως το λες. Να βγαίνει το μεροκάματο και όλα καλά. Να είμαστε καλά να δουλεύουμε. Όχι πώς βγαίνει κάτι. Είναι ανισος ο αγώνας αλλά οκ.

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

ge0rge, kounelaki1 και DOMINO σας καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεστε. Κι εγώ έχω πολλά πολλά χρόνια στο ίδιο έργο θεατής. Ειδικά φέτος τον χειμώνα πέρασα δραματικά. Δεν ήθελα να πάω για δουλειά ούτε και να βγω έξω από το σπίτι. Ένιωθα μεγάλη αναστάτωση κάθε φορά που έπρεπε να βγω. Η δουλειά μου που κατά τα άλλα με ικανοποιεί έγινε ένας μεγάλος εφιάλτης. Όταν έμπαινε κάποιος στο γραφείο ειδικά γνωστός που ένιωθα ότι μπορεί και να εκτεθώ στα μάτια του, μου ερχόταν να φύγω και να βάλω τα κλάματα. Κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν θέλω και δε μπορώ να ξαναπάω για δουλειά. Αυτό με τρομοκράτησε. Μετά από συνεχείς προτροπές των φίλων μου κατέληξα στην καρέκλα του ψυχολόγου. Δεν είμαι ακόμη καλά. Έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου και το ξέρω. Όμως είμαι ευγνώμων γιατί αρχίζω και ξαναβρίσκω λίγο τον εαυτό μου μετά από τουλάχιστον 5-6 μήνες πολύ μεγάλης ταλαιπωρίας που μόνο όποιος το έχει περάσει μπορεί να καταλάβει.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η δουλειά δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ούτε το δικό σας ούτε το δικό μου. Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι έχουμε πιέσει πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μας με αποτέλεσμα να αντιδρά προκειμένου να μας αφυπνίσει. Για μένα (και το γνωρίζω ότι στους περισσότερους αν όχι σε όλους μας τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν) η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ίσως η μοναδική και πιο μόνιμη λύση στο πρόβλημα. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι μια μακροχρόνια διαδικασία ανακάλυψης του εαυτού μας, δεν είναι ένα χάπι που θα το πάρουμε και σε 1-2 βδομάδες θα καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά.
Α, και επειδή διάβασα όλα τα post, ge0rgeμην απορρίπτεις την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ίσα ίσα που αυτή η ταινία τρόμου που έζησες ως παιδί όπως είπες πρέπει να γιατρευτεί. Και kounelaki1 μην είσαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Σου το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Εγώ έκανα υπομονή και ουσιαστικά κουκούλωνα το πρόβλημά μου για πάνω από 25 χρόνια (είμαι 41 προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων). Ο άντρας μου με τον οποίο είμαστε μαζί 18 χρόνια δεν είχε ιδέα για το τι περνάω. Γιατί νόμιζα ότι μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Και ήρθε η ώρα που δε μπορούσα να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Μόνο τότε κατάλαβα το κακό που έκανα στον εαυτό μου που δε ζήτησα βοήθεια νωρίτερα. Πολύ νωρίτερα. Και αν δε σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω μικρά παιδιά που με χρειάζονται να είμαι κοντά τους, δεν ξέρω και αν θα το έπαιρνα απόφαση. Και DOMINO δε λέω ότι δε βοηθά καθόλου η ομοιοπαθητική αλλά νομίζω ότι ούτε κι αυτή λύνει το πρόβλημα. Έκανα κι εγώ για 2,5 χρόνια. Τελικά όμως δεν με απέτρεψε από το να περάσω όλο αυτό το λούκι τον χειμώνα που μας πέρασε.. Γι' αυτό σκέψου το. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα. Το εύχομαι. Όλοι στην προσπάθεια βρισκόμαστε. Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να το παλέψουμε. Σας το εύχομαι όπως το εύχομαι και στον εαυτό μου και σε όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## ge0rge

> ge0rge, kounelaki1 και DOMINO σας καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεστε. Κι εγώ έχω πολλά πολλά χρόνια στο ίδιο έργο θεατής. Ειδικά φέτος τον χειμώνα πέρασα δραματικά. Δεν ήθελα να πάω για δουλειά ούτε και να βγω έξω από το σπίτι. Ένιωθα μεγάλη αναστάτωση κάθε φορά που έπρεπε να βγω. Η δουλειά μου που κατά τα άλλα με ικανοποιεί έγινε ένας μεγάλος εφιάλτης. Όταν έμπαινε κάποιος στο γραφείο ειδικά γνωστός που ένιωθα ότι μπορεί και να εκτεθώ στα μάτια του, μου ερχόταν να φύγω και να βάλω τα κλάματα. Κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν θέλω και δε μπορώ να ξαναπάω για δουλειά. Αυτό με τρομοκράτησε. Μετά από συνεχείς προτροπές των φίλων μου κατέληξα στην καρέκλα του ψυχολόγου. Δεν είμαι ακόμη καλά. Έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου και το ξέρω. Όμως είμαι ευγνώμων γιατί αρχίζω και ξαναβρίσκω λίγο τον εαυτό μου μετά από τουλάχιστον 5-6 μήνες πολύ μεγάλης ταλαιπωρίας που μόνο όποιος το έχει περάσει μπορεί να καταλάβει.
> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η δουλειά δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ούτε το δικό σας ούτε το δικό μου. Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι έχουμε πιέσει πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μας με αποτέλεσμα να αντιδρά προκειμένου να μας αφυπνίσει. Για μένα (και το γνωρίζω ότι στους περισσότερους αν όχι σε όλους μας τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν) η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ίσως η μοναδική και πιο μόνιμη λύση στο πρόβλημα. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι είναι μια μακροχρόνια διαδικασία ανακάλυψης του εαυτού μας, δεν είναι ένα χάπι που θα το πάρουμε και σε 1-2 βδομάδες θα καταλάβουμε τη διαφορά.
> Α, και επειδή διάβασα όλα τα post, ge0rgeμην απορρίπτεις την ψυχοθεραπεία. Ίσα ίσα που αυτή η ταινία τρόμου που έζησες ως παιδί όπως είπες πρέπει να γιατρευτεί. Και kounelaki1 μην είσαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι μπορείς να το ελέγξεις. Σου το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Εγώ έκανα υπομονή και ουσιαστικά κουκούλωνα το πρόβλημά μου για πάνω από 25 χρόνια (είμαι 41 προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων). Ο άντρας μου με τον οποίο είμαστε μαζί 18 χρόνια δεν είχε ιδέα για το τι περνάω. Γιατί νόμιζα ότι μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Και ήρθε η ώρα που δε μπορούσα να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Μόνο τότε κατάλαβα το κακό που έκανα στον εαυτό μου που δε ζήτησα βοήθεια νωρίτερα. Πολύ νωρίτερα. Και αν δε σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω μικρά παιδιά που με χρειάζονται να είμαι κοντά τους, δεν ξέρω και αν θα το έπαιρνα απόφαση. Και DOMINO δε λέω ότι δε βοηθά καθόλου η ομοιοπαθητική αλλά νομίζω ότι ούτε κι αυτή λύνει το πρόβλημα. Έκανα κι εγώ για 2,5 χρόνια. Τελικά όμως δεν με απέτρεψε από το να περάσω όλο αυτό το λούκι τον χειμώνα που μας πέρασε.. Γι' αυτό σκέψου το. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα. Το εύχομαι. Όλοι στην προσπάθεια βρισκόμαστε. Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να το παλέψουμε. Σας το εύχομαι όπως το εύχομαι και στον εαυτό μου και σε όλον τον κόσμο.


Την ψυχοθεραπεία την σταμάτησα εξαιτίας του ότι δεν μπορούσα να την σηκώσω. Ακόμα και η ίδια η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι μάλλον χρειάζομαι για λίγο καιρό και φαρμακευτική βοήθεια, ώστε να μπορέσω να είμαι πιο χαλαρός στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Ουσιαστικά τα προβλήματα μου ξέρω ακριβώς πια είναι, απλά είναι ένα κουβάρι μέσα στο μυαλό μου και δεν ξέρω από που να τα πιάσω. Τα ψυχοσωματικα μου την μισή εβδομάδα είναι δυνατά και την άλλη μισή με ξεχνάνε. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να αντέξω με τίποτα είναι ότι κάθε μέρα το σούρουπο πάντα με πιάνει μια ανησυχία τόσο δυνατή που με παγώνει. Σχεδόν δεν λειτουργό. Αν είμαι τυχερός θα μείνει δεν θα μετατραπεί σε κάτι ψυχοσωματικο και θα με αφήσει στην μια με δύο ώρες. Τις πιο ατυχές μέρες μου γυρνάει σε ταχυκαρδία, δυσπνοια, τρέμουλο και τέτοια θολούρα που όλα μοιάζουν με όνειρο. Εννοείται ότι κρατάει πολύ παραπάνω. Έχω δοκιμάσει ότι τεχνική μου έχουν πει αλλά τίποτα. Τέλος πάντων. Θενκς για τημ απάντηση που είναι και παρηγοριτικη και αισιόδοξη. Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

> Την ψυχοθεραπεία την σταμάτησα εξαιτίας του ότι δεν μπορούσα να την σηκώσω. Ακόμα και η ίδια η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι μάλλον χρειάζομαι για λίγο καιρό και φαρμακευτική βοήθεια, ώστε να μπορέσω να είμαι πιο χαλαρός στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Ουσιαστικά τα προβλήματα μου ξέρω ακριβώς πια είναι, απλά είναι ένα κουβάρι μέσα στο μυαλό μου και δεν ξέρω από που να τα πιάσω. Τα ψυχοσωματικα μου την μισή εβδομάδα είναι δυνατά και την άλλη μισή με ξεχνάνε. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να αντέξω με τίποτα είναι ότι κάθε μέρα το σούρουπο πάντα με πιάνει μια ανησυχία τόσο δυνατή που με παγώνει. Σχεδόν δεν λειτουργό. Αν είμαι τυχερός θα μείνει δεν θα μετατραπεί σε κάτι ψυχοσωματικο και θα με αφήσει στην μια με δύο ώρες. Τις πιο ατυχές μέρες μου γυρνάει σε ταχυκαρδία, δυσπνοια, τρέμουλο και τέτοια θολούρα που όλα μοιάζουν με όνειρο. Εννοείται ότι κρατάει πολύ παραπάνω. Έχω δοκιμάσει ότι τεχνική μου έχουν πει αλλά τίποτα. Τέλος πάντων. Θενκς για τημ απάντηση που είναι και παρηγοριτικη και αισιόδοξη. Να είσαι πάντα καλά!


Να είσαι καλά ge0rge. Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να βοηθήσω. Πάντως και μόνο η συζήτηση μέσω του forum αποτελεί από μόνη της μια παρηγοριά. Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου.

----------


## ge0rge

> Να είσαι καλά ge0rge. Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να βοηθήσω. Πάντως και μόνο η συζήτηση μέσω του forum αποτελεί από μόνη της μια παρηγοριά. Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου.


Εννοείται ότι το forum βοηθά και σου δίνει παρηγοριά. Δύσκολα θα μας καταλάβει κάποιος που δεν το έχει περάσει και όχι άδικα. Θα τα καταφέρουμε, τίποτα δεν έχουμε απλά έχουμε μπλοκάρει λίγο. Να είσαι και εσύ πάντα καλά!

----------


## ftatl

> Ναι σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Άδεια δεν προβλέπεται ακόμα. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πάρει. Αν εννοείς να πάρω λόγο της κατάστασης μου όχι, δεν θα με σώσει η άδεια, η κατάσταση μου είναι μόνιμη


Κι εγώ σε σουπερμαρκετ δουλευω και όταν είδα και το ωράριο κατάλαβα μάλλον και σε ποια αλυσίδα είσαι κι εγώ 7 ωρο είμαι οπότε παίζει να μαστε και συναδελφοι. εγώ 6 μήνες είμαι με βάλανε τυριά αλλαντικά στην αρχή κι έτρεμαν τα χέρια μου αλλά ευτυχώς με βάλανε ράφι ταμείο και μπαίνω οταν παίρνουν άδεια οι τυρουδες. Μην την αφήσεις τη δουλειά ριξτο στη τρελλη εγώ φτάνω στο σημειο να τρολλαρω και λίγο τους πελάτες. Κοίταξε να φτιάξεις την ψυχολογία σου μέσα εκεί σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και πελάτες με κατανόηση και εστίασε σε αυτούς την προσοχή σου εγώ αυτό κανω, άμα μου πέσει κανένας μαλακας κάνω πως δεν υπάρχει. Παίρνεις καμία φαρμακευτική αγωγη;

----------


## ge0rge

> Κι εγώ σε σουπερμαρκετ δουλευω και όταν είδα και το ωράριο κατάλαβα μάλλον και σε ποια αλυσίδα είσαι κι εγώ 7 ωρο είμαι οπότε παίζει να μαστε και συναδελφοι. εγώ 6 μήνες είμαι με βάλανε τυριά αλλαντικά στην αρχή κι έτρεμαν τα χέρια μου αλλά ευτυχώς με βάλανε ράφι ταμείο και μπαίνω οταν παίρνουν άδεια οι τυρουδες. Μην την αφήσεις τη δουλειά ριξτο στη τρελλη εγώ φτάνω στο σημειο να τρολλαρω και λίγο τους πελάτες. Κοίταξε να φτιάξεις την ψυχολογία σου μέσα εκεί σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και πελάτες με κατανόηση και εστίασε σε αυτούς την προσοχή σου εγώ αυτό κανω, άμα μου πέσει κανένας μαλακας κάνω πως δεν υπάρχει. Παίρνεις καμία φαρμακευτική αγωγη;


Γειά σου ρε συνάδελφε. Δεν μου φταίει η δουλειά. Και στο σπίτι δεν είμαι καλά. Απλά πρέπει να μου έχει γυρίσει σε αγοροφοβια γιατί μόλις μαζεύετε κόσμος αρκετός μου έρχεται να πέσω κάτω. Κουνιέμαι από την θέση μου για για να συνέλθω (αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και ορθοστατικη υποταση και να μην μου το έχουν βρει). Όλο το προσωπικό γνωρίζει για μένα και με βοηθάνε πολύ. Απλά με κούρασε έναν χρόνο τώρα και με έχει πάρει πολύ από κάτω. Τέλος εβδομάδας πάω σε ψυχίατρο να με βάλει σε σειρά

----------


## ftatl

Εγώ είχα νεύρα πολλά στη δουλειά δεν είχαν περάσει ούτε δύο μήνες που είχα πιασει και φαινόταν πολύ στη συμπεριφορά μου. Νεύρα και λογω ότι δεν μπορούσα να χαλαρώσω να μην αγχωνομαι και γενικά τα νευρα τα είχα και στο σπίτι. Πριν πιάσω δουλειά είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη αλλά με το που έπιασα με γύρισε σε νεύρα. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο μου δώσε ηρεμιστικό με αντικαταθλιπτικά η μάλλον θυμοληπτικα και έχω ηρεμισει λίγο. Καλύτερα να πας σε ψυχίατρο να σου δώσει αυτό που χρειάζεσαι .

----------


## ge0rge

> Εγώ είχα νεύρα πολλά στη δουλειά δεν είχαν περάσει ούτε δύο μήνες που είχα πιασει και φαινόταν πολύ στη συμπεριφορά μου. Νεύρα και λογω ότι δεν μπορούσα να χαλαρώσω να μην αγχωνομαι και γενικά τα νευρα τα είχα και στο σπίτι. Πριν πιάσω δουλειά είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη αλλά με το που έπιασα με γύρισε σε νεύρα. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο μου δώσε ηρεμιστικό με αντικαταθλιπτικά η μάλλον θυμοληπτικα και έχω ηρεμισει λίγο. Καλύτερα να πας σε ψυχίατρο να σου δώσει αυτό που χρειάζεσαι .


Εγώ δεν έχω νεύρα. Δηλαδή έχω αλλά σε λογικά πλαίσια. Δεν βλέπω να διαφερω από άλλους. Επίσης ούτε καταθληψη πρέπει να έχω αφού έχω όρεξη για να κάνω πράγματα. Το μόνο που δεν μπορώ είναι να κάνω αθλητικές δραστηριότητες γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως με πιάσει τίποτα και να απομακρινομε από νοσοκομεία κτλπ. Έχω πείσει τον εαυτό μου ότι έχω η καρδιολογικο η αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα μου

----------


## ftatl

Ενώ θέλεις να κάνεις αθλητικές δραστηριότητες φοβάσαι να τις κάνεις. Καλύτερα να πας σε ψυχίατρο να αντιμετωπίσεις το κομμάτι του πανικού σε καμια περίπτωση μη σκεφτείς να αφήσεις την δουλειά σου. Και προσπάθησε να επιστρατεύσεις κάποιους τρόπους να αντίμετωπισεις τη συνδιαλλαγή σου με τον κόσμο στη δουλειά.

----------


## ge0rge

> Ενώ θέλεις να κάνεις αθλητικές δραστηριότητες φοβάσαι να τις κάνεις. Καλύτερα να πας σε ψυχίατρο να αντιμετωπίσεις το κομμάτι του πανικού σε καμια περίπτωση μη σκεφτείς να αφήσεις την δουλειά σου. Και προσπάθησε να επιστρατεύσεις κάποιους τρόπους να αντίμετωπισεις τη συνδιαλλαγή σου με τον κόσμο στη δουλειά.


Πολλά θέλω να κάνω και δεν μπορώ. Την δουλειά και στο αμήν να φτάσω δεν γίνεται να την αφήσω. Στον ψυχίατρο πάω τέλος εβδομάδας, έχω κλείσει ραντεβού. Μακάρι αυτό να είναι η αρχή του τέλους για αυτό το πράγμα που τόσο με παιδεύει. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές

----------


## kounelaki1

> Πολλά θέλω να κάνω και δεν μπορώ. Την δουλειά και στο αμήν να φτάσω δεν γίνεται να την αφήσω. Στον ψυχίατρο πάω τέλος εβδομάδας, έχω κλείσει ραντεβού. Μακάρι αυτό να είναι η αρχή του τέλους για αυτό το πράγμα που τόσο με παιδεύει. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές


μπράβο μπράβο μην τα παρατάς! ! σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν!

----------


## ge0rge

> μπράβο μπράβο μην τα παρατάς! ! σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν!


Thanks γιαγιά!

----------

